# GTO vs Le Mans or Tempest suspension



## danoflapper (May 16, 2012)

Hey all, 

I just recently bought a shell of a parts car to start my refurb project. I was planning on restoring the chassis of my new shell because it's in much better shape. i.e. the rear third of the frame isn't swiss cheese.

But are there any suspension differences that would make my GTO or atleast parts of it better to restore? I am not sure what exactly the parts car is. It's a shell with everything gutted and the quarters cut out. 

How do I even tell if it's a 64 or 65? Let alone what model it was? The vin and option tag are long gone. 

Any help is much appreciated. Thank you guys!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

frame should be identical, the verts and some GTO's were boxed in but other than that it's an A-frame. By the time you redo the suspension it will be GTO spec anyways.


----------



## danoflapper (May 16, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> frame should be identical, the verts and some GTO's were boxed in but other than that it's an A-frame. By the time you redo the suspension it will be GTO spec anyways.


Neither of them are boxed. Are the frame rails supposed to look beat up on the bottom? Both of my frames are :/

Ok good to know! Thank you. 

That's my winter project. I have no idea what I'm going to do with the body yet. That is the expensive part


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The frame rails are probably beat up from a floor jack. Do you have any pics of the parts car?


----------

